# Weekly video updates of Donovan Waite Sensei (7th Dan Shihan) on YouTube



## Samurai Strokes (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm a pupil of Donovan Waite Sensei (7th Dan  Shihan) training out of his dojo, Aikido of Center City, located in  Philadelphia, PA. Just wanted to inform members of this forum that, with  the permission of Donovan Waite Sensei, I've been posting videos taken  from his Philadelphia dojo on a weekly basis. Click on the link below to  get a more intimate look into the teachings of Donovan Waite Sensei.






Subscribe to accphiladelphia's YouTube channel (you'll receive notifications when a new video of Waite Sensei is posted). 

Sstrokes


----------



## Samurai Strokes (Sep 14, 2011)

New clip!!!

Aikido of Center City's assistant instructor John Gribben: 
 Udekimenage (Katatetori Ai-Hanmi) 






Sstrokes


----------

